# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- FT Optometrist Tyler, TX $200,000

## MarcArrington

*FT medical Optometrist in Tyler, TX
Earning potential over $200,000*
This is an outstanding opportunity for someone who is interested in practicing full scope optometry in Tyler, TX with a busy MD/OD practice.
Highlights:

Full scope practice looking for an Optometrist who can treat primary care & medical OptometryM-F schedule- *No Saturdays*!Very busy patient base- no Vision plans takenPrimary care, post ops, can bring in a specialty- sclerals, dry eye, etc.Slower ramp up for new grads3-4 weeks PTO, 401K with match, CE, Malpractice, Health insurance*Signing bonus*All patients are fully worked up- good face time with each patient
Requirements: O.D. licensed to practice in TX required. Excellent clinical and Communication skills. Works well in a team environment.
Send me your resume/CV today!
Make all inquiries directly through Marc Arrington. Email: marrington@etsvision.com 
*Phone/Text: (540) 206-2757*
*ETS Vision* specializes in placing Optometrists/Ophthalmologists in top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity as an Optometrist/Ophthalmologist, send your resume/CV today!
*Visit our Web Page: www.etsvision.com*

----------

